# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Ist eine Hormontherapie nach einer Prostataoperation sinnvoll?

## Georg_

Wenn Patienten eine Prostataoperation machen lassen, dann wird entsprechend der S3 Leitlinie Punkt 5.64b keine Hormontherapie (ADT) empfohlen. Nur wenn bei der Operation Lymphknotenmetastasen festgestellt werden, kann eine Hormontherapie empfohlen werden. 

Nun sind auf der ASCO 2017 aber die Ergebnisse einer Studie vorgetragen worden, die zu sehr guten Ergebnissen kommt, wenn bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko nach der Operation eine zweijährige Hormontherapie durchgeführt wird. Diese Studie stellte fest, dass zehn Jahre nach der Operation noch 87% der Teilnehmer lebten. Von den 13% verstorbenen Patienten waren wiederum nur 18% an Prostatakrebs verstorben. Also *nur insgesamt 2,3% der Patienten in der Studie verstarben innerhalb von 10 Jahren an Prostatakrebs!
*
Bei diesen Patienten wäre gemäß mehrerer anderer Studien in bis zu 70% der Fälle mit einem Rezidiv nach der Operation zu rechnen. Durch die zweijährige Hormontherapie hatten jedoch 92,5 % der Patienten keinen Anstieg des PSA Wertes im Zeitraum von fünf Jahren und immer noch 72% keinen Anstieg in zehn Jahren.

Die Studie heißt: *Hormone Therapy With or Without Mitoxantrone and Prednisone in Patients Who Have Undergone Radical Prostatectomy for Prostate Cancer*, NCT00004124. Es ist eine randomisierte, kontrollierte Phase III Studie mit 961 Patienten und einem mittleren Beobachtungszeitraum von 11,2 Jahren. 

Das ursprüngliche Ziel der Studie war festzustellen, ob eine Hormontherapie mit Mitoxantrone (eine Chemotherapie) vorteilhafter ist als nur Hormontherapie. Es wurde festgestellt, dass Mitoxantrone keine Verbesserung brachte, wohl aber zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen. Auch die aktuellen Studien mit Docetaxel (GETUG, CHAARTED, Stampede) zeigten nur bei Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen einen Vorteil für die frühe Hormontherapie. In der hier vorgestellten Studie waren jedoch Patienten mit Knochenmetastastasen ausgeschlossen worden. Also hätte sich auch kein Vorteil für Docetaxel statt Mitoxantrone gezeigt. Interessant an der Studie ist aber, dass der Kontroll-Arm die oben beschriebenen, überraschend guten Ergebnisse für eine Hormontherapie zeigte.

Die Hormontherapie bestand aus Goserelin und Bicalutamid, also eine ADT2. Andere Studien zeigen allerdings keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen einer ADT2 mit Flutamid und einer ADT1. Ob das in der Studie statt Flutamid verwendete Bicalutamid einen großen Einfluss auf das Studienergebnis hatte kann nicht geklärt werden.

Die Patienten in der Studie hatten eine Prostataoperation vor max. 4 Monaten durchgeführt und zumindest einen der folgenden Risikofaktoren: 

Gleason Score von 8 oder höher; 
TNM Einstufung T3b, T4 oder N1; 
PSA Wert vor der Operation von 15 ng/mL oder höher; 
Gleason Score von 7 mit einem PSA Wert vor der Operation von größer 10 ng/mL;
oder 
Gleason Score von 7 mit einem positiven Schnittrand.

*Auf Grund der sehr guten Ergebnisse dieser Studie sollte man bei Hochrisikopatienten daher eine zweijährige Hormontherapie nach der Operation als gute Alternative berücksichtigen.*

Georg

In einem weiteren Beitrag möchte ich die Ergebnisse von Salvage-Bestrahlungen im Licht dieser Studie darstellen.

Quellen:

ASCO 2017 Abstract 5019

Dorff: Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation for High-Risk Prostate Cancer After Radical Prostatectomy: SWOG S9921 Study

Studienbeschreibung

ASCO Poster: (ITT=intend to treat)




ASCO Poster detail:

----------


## LowRoad

*ASCO Abstract 5019*

*Georg,*
nun, so furchtbar neu sind diese Erkenntnisse nicht. Lassen wir mal den untauglichen Versuch unbeachtet, ob die ADT durch einen Ergänzung mit Mitroxantrone vestärkt werden könnte, dann bleibt die Frage offen: _ "ADT früh oder spät"_ sowie _"ADT1 oder ADT2"_?

Beide Fragestellungen waren in dieser Studie nicht Ziel der Untersuchung, und somit darf man keine vorschnellen Schlüsse ziehen. Wie Du weißt, sind unsere Docs da ziemlich sicher, dass eine frühe und kombinierte ADT nix bringt. Ich war und bin da seit jeher anderer Meinung  und Studie dazu gibt es auch. Selbstverständlich ist eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide wirksamer als eine ADT2 mit Flutamide! Heutzutage müsste man wohl die ADT2 mit einen LHRH-Analogon + Abiraterone/Prednisone machen um maximale Wirksamkeit zu erhalten.

Den Einsatz von Mitroxantrone bei der Behandlung von PCA mit kurativer Intention halte ich schon für etwas gewagt, ist doch die Liste der Nebenwirkungen lang und diese sind dann auch noch dauerhaft. Mitroxantrone schädigt nicht nur sich schnell teilende Tumorzellen, sondern alle Zellen gleich: _" kann eine therapieassoziierte Leukämie  auftreten"_[Wikipedia]

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Auf Grund der sehr guten Ergebnisse dieser Studie sollte man bei Hochrisikopatienten daher eine zweijährige Hormontherapie nach der Operation als gute Alternative berücksichtigen.*


Man verzeihe mir, wenn ich wieder mal ins Episodische abrutsche:

Mir wurden bei der RPE nur zwei Lymphknoten entfernt, beide nach Aussage des Urologen
"dick" und gemäss Histologie positiv. Als Folge sofortiger Beginn der ADT, die ich dann nach 
neun Monaten aus gutem Grund unterbrach.

Man hätte nun bei steigendem PSA-Wert erwartet, dass sich im kleinen Becken und
Parailliakal im PSMA-PET etliche positive Lymphknoten befinden würden, im Anschluss
an die beiden resezierten.

NICHTS!
Die waren alle von der ADT abgebaut worden, ich wäre wohl geheilt gewesen.


(Blöd nur, dass ein besonders aggressiver und mobiler Zellstamm es bereits in die 
paraaortale Zone (Bild[4]) geschafft hatte, der sich von der ADT weniger beeindrucken liess.)


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
bei GS 4+5, pT3b, pN1, L1 und R1 hätte man, meiner Meinung nach, eine adjuvante RT in Kombination mit einer ADT2 über zumindest 24 Monate anbieten müssen. Heutzutage käme dann statt Leuprorelin/Bicalutamid  Leuprorelin/Abiraterone bei der ADT2 zum Einsatz, und in Zukunft vielleicht noch eine Kombination aus Immuntherapie plus einem PD1/PDL1 Checkpoint Inhinbitor. Möglicherweise könnte man damit erstmals auch M1 Patienten heilen, oder doch *langfrsitig in Remission halten*.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Konrad,



> Zitat Konrad"Als Folge sofortiger Beginn der ADT, die ich dann nach 
> neun Monaten aus gutem Grund unterbrach".


war mit dem"*guten Grund*" die Unverträglich speziell von Zoladex gemeint oder eher die Nebenwirkungen aller bei dir eingesetzten ADT-Präparate?

Man soll ja eigentlich nicht zurückschauen, die Vergangenheit lässt sich nicht mehr ändern. An dieser Stelle trotzdem ein zugegeben etwas hypothetischer Versuch. Vielleicht hätte eine 2-jährige ADT ohne Unterbrechung eine nachhaltigere Wirkung auf die aggressiven Zellstämme erzielt und du wärst zumindest länger rezidivfrei geblieben. Insofern scheint deine damalige Therapie nur schwer mit der hier aufgezeigten Strategie einer kontinuierlichen 2-jährigen frühen ADT nach RPE bei high-risk Situation vergleichbar.

Wichtig scheint mir für Hochrisiko-Betroffene nach RPE die Chance auf eine lange Rezidivfreiheit durch eine frühe ADT. Wie du selbst schreibst sind bei dir durch die Hormonbehandlung wohl alle Tumorzellen im kleinen Becken und parailiakal vernichtet worden. Vielleicht hat man Glück und die aggressiven Mutationsvarianten sind mit der RPE beseitigt, den Rest erledigt dann die ADT oder man hat eben Pech und es existieren Zellstämme die dem Hormonentzug widerstehen.

Im Hochrisiko-Fall nach RPE einfach abzuwarten was passiert und den noch verbliebenen Tumorzellen Zeit und Raum zur weiteren Teilung und unter Umständen auch zur weiteren Mutation in Richtung höherer Aggressivität zu geben, halte ich persönlich nicht für die beste Lösung. Deshalb glaube ich auch, dass die eher beiläufig gewonnenen Ergebnisse der SWOG S9921 Studie zur frühen ADT durchaus belastbar sind.

Eine frühe ADT (bei Hochrisiko) hat das Potential zu* "funzen",* eine hinausgezögerte  oder späte ADT eher weniger, denn sie trifft, wie bereits gesagt, auf eine hinsichtlich Tumormasse, -ausbreitung und  -aggressivität veränderte Konstellation - das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich auch schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum vertreten habe.

Zudem sollte bei besagtem High-risk-Status immer auch eine adjuvante Bestrahlung in Erwägung gezogen werden - das *"funzt"* dann zusammen mit der ADT unter Umständen noch mehr. Eine Garantie gibt's dafür nicht, es ist aber eine nicht zu unterschätzende Chance auf eine lange Remission und im Einzelfall sogar für einen kurativen Ausgang.

Roland

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Thema klinke ich mich mal ein. Der Befund bzw. die Diagnose steht ja im Profil. Nun ist es so, dass der Urologe (der leider nicht mein Vertrauen besitzt) gleich zu Beginn nur Hormontherapie machen wollte. Keine Op... Nach der OP, bei dem relativ hohen PSA auch nur Hormontherapie, keine Bestrahlung. Obwohl er ja garnicht weiß, woher der PSA kommt, also keine Diagnose dazu hat. Nun wird mein Mann ja in HD bestrahlt, Dienstag erst ein PSMA PET-CT. 

Meine Frage: Gibt es etwas zu Paromelin zu sagen? Mein Mann soll ja nach 14 Tagen 50mg Bitaculamid Ende nächster Woche die Spritze bekommen, die ich übrigens dank Forum und Basiswissen, erstmal auf eine Einmonatsspritze begrenzt habe. Uro wollte gleich die drei Monate voll machen. Also... Paromelin? Gut? Nicht gut? Alternativen? Ich habe natürlich hier schon gesucht, aber bei Threads die über 100 Seiten haben, ist es mühselig... oder die Threads sind uralt.

Besten Dank für Tipps und Ratschläge

Christine

----------


## Harald_1933

Es ist Pamorelin: https://www.sanego.de/Medikamente/Pamorelin/

----------


## Weibsbild

Danke Harald... mir ging es eher darum, Berichte aus erster Hand oder so... zu bekommen. 

BG
Christine

----------


## Harald_1933

Mir ging es darum, dass es sich nicht um Paromelin sondern um Pamorelin handelt. Andi (LowRoad) hat unlängst noch Pamorelin bekommen und scheint damit zufrieden gewesen zu sein, weil er es mehrmals hatte.

Ergänzung: Also es war am 13. Juli 2015: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4152#post84152

----------


## Georg_

Ich war in Magdeburg am Ipsen Pharma Stand und fragte warum man Pamorelin nehmen solle, Lupron habe doch die gleiche Wirkung. Nein, nein, nein meinte da die Vertriebsmitarbeiterin. Sehen Sie hier diese Studie: bei Lupron kommt es zu Microspikes in Testosteron, also kurzfristigen Anstiegen des Testosterons über den Kastrationsbereich hinaus, z.B. bei einer neuen Spritze. In diesen Momenten können die Krebszellen wieder aktiv werden und vielleicht zu resistenten Zellen mutieren. Dies passiert bei Pamorelin nicht, daher ist die Wirkung etwas besser. 

Diese Studienergebnisse gibt es wirklich. Also entweder stimmt dieses Studienergebnis und Pamorelin ist etwas besser oder Ipsen Pharma hat einen besseren Vertrieb.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich würde aber bitten das für und wider von Pamorelin in einem anderen Thread weiter zu diskutieren.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich war in Magdeburg am Ipsen Pharma Stand und fragte warum man Pamorelin nehmen solle, Lupron habe doch die gleiche Wirkung. Nein, nein, nein meinte da die Vertriebsmitarbeiterin. Sehen Sie hier diese Studie: bei Lupron kommt es zu Microspikes in Testosteron, also kurzfristigen Anstiegen des Testosterons über den Kastrationsbereich hinaus, z.B. bei einer neuen Spritze. In diesen Momenten können die Krebszellen wieder aktiv werden und vielleicht zu resistenten Zellen mutieren. Dies passiert bei Pamorelin nicht, daher ist die Wirkung etwas besser. 
> 
> Diese Studienergebnisse gibt es wirklich. Also entweder stimmt dieses Studienergebnis und Pamorelin ist etwas besser oder Ipsen Pharma hat einen besseren Vertrieb. 
> 
> Ich würde aber bitten das für und wider von Pamorelin in einem anderen Thread weiter zu diskutieren.
> 
> Georg


Lieber Georg,

warum?. Es geht doch um: 

*Ist eine Hormontherapie nach einer Prostataoperation sinnvoll?*

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Harald, 

lass mich doch den Wunsch äußern. Ich würde in diesem Thread gerne über die vorgestellte Studie und die sich daraus ergebenden Fragen diskutieren. 

Der Titel war etwas provokant gewählt, um Interesse für die Studie zu wecken. Leitliniengerecht wäre als Antwort auf die Frage ein eindeutiges Nein!" gewesen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Andi,

Wie Du weißt, sind unsere Docs da ziemlich sicher, dass eine frühe und kombinierte ADT nix bringt."
Diese Auffassung ergibt sich auch aus der von mir zitierten Leitlinie. Die Studie zeigt aber, immerhin mit 481 Patienten im Kontroll-Arm, dass frühe ADT sehr viel bringen kann. Nur 2,3% der Patienten nach 10 Jahren an Prostatakrebs verstorben  das können andere Behandlungen nicht versprechen.

Selbstverständlich ist eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide wirksamer als eine ADT2 mit Flutamide!"
Soweit mir bekannt haben die ADT2 Studien immer mit Flutamide gearbeitet und konnten keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer ADT1 zeigen. Eine Studie die eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide getestet hat kenne ich nicht. Es erscheint mir aber logisch, dass eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide besser wirkt als mit Flutamide.

Heutzutage müsste man wohl die ADT2 mit einen LHRH-Analogon + Abiraterone/Prednisone machen"
Dies ist trotz der ASCO 2017 wohl in der Praxis noch nicht umzusetzen. Der Patient hätte das Abiraterone bei einer ADT2 selbst zu bezahlen, da es erst ab Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz indiziert ist. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Abiraterone/Zytiga kostet einschließlich Prednison rund 50.000 Euro im Jahr. Dies werden nur sehr wenige Patienten aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen.

Mit dem Hinweis auf das Leukämierisiko bei Mitoxantrone hast Du natürlich Recht. Auf Grund von drei Leukämiefällen hat man ab 2007 die Studie für neue Patienten geschlossen. Aber auch im Kontroll-Arm sind nach 10 Jahren genauso viele Patienten an anderen Krebsarten gestorben wie an Prostatakrebs!

Wie Konrad beschrieb, hat die frühe ADT bei ihm auch gut gewirkt. Ich tendiere ja dazu den Beginn der ADT hinauszuschieben, allerdings hat mich dieses Studienergebnis schon nachdenklich gemacht.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Es erscheint mir aber logisch, dass eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide besser wirkt als mit Flutamide.


Moins,
darf ich mal als nicht kundiger dazwischen fragen warum ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> war mit dem"*guten Grund*" die Unverträglich speziell von Zoladex gemeint oder eher die Nebenwirkungen aller bei dir eingesetzten ADT-Präparate?


Nun, Roland, es war einerseits die rasante Gewichtszunahme unter zwei mal Leuprorelin
und andererseits die vollkommen unakzeptablen Nebenwirkungen von Zoladex, die
mich die ADT erschöpft unterbrechen liessen. ich hatte damals im frisch entdeckten BPS-
Forum das Stichwort iADT gefunden und danach gegriffen wie nach einem Rettungsanker.

Der frühe Unterbruch der ADT war aber nicht der Grund meines Beitrages, sondern
es ging mir darum, die Wirkung einer frühen ADT mit einem konkreten Beispiel 
zu belegen, nämlich der vollständigen Ablation einer ganzen Generation von
Metastasen. Dass da noch die Mutter aller Metastasen [4] war, hatte ich deshalb in
Klammern geschrieben, weil die bei einem tieferen GS wohl kaum zu so erwarten
wäre.


Nun noch rasch zu Pamorelin:
Triptorelin (Pamotelin), Leuprorelin, Goselerin etc. weisen etwa dieselbe Wirkungsweise auf, 
sind also vor allem "me too"-Präparate, um auch am Kuchen der Androgendeprivation
teilzuhaben. Der Arzt nimmt eben diejenige Spritze zur Hand, deren Verkäufer das
bessere Angebot gemacht hat.
Entscheidender (in meinem Falle) ist die Form der Darreichung. Während Pamorelin
wie mein Lucrin zusammengemixt werden muss, ist Zoladex in ein Kunststoffstäbchen
eingebunden, das sich nach der Implantation langsam auflöst. Diesen Kunststoff
scheine ich nicht vertragen zu haben, und grad in diesen Tagen, fünf Jahre später
schlag ich mich wieder mal mit den immer noch bestehenden Nebenwirkungen von 
damals rum. 
Insofern würde ich für Pamorelin Entwarnung geben. Ich hatte damals begonnen, 
zu empfehlen, vor Langzeitpräparaten erst mal ein Monatspräparat zu testen, 
was heute im Forum als Allgemeinwissen gilt.
Weibsbild befolgt diesen Rat. Das ist gut so.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rolando

Hallo Georg,



> Zitat Georg:"Ich tendiere ja dazu den Beginn der ADT hinauszuschieben, allerdings hat mich dieses Studienergebnis schon nachdenklich gemacht.


Das Ergebnis der Studie ist auf deine Situation nicht übertragbar, weil die Studie Hochrisiko-Fälle untersucht, die in einem Zeitraum von 4 Monaten nach einer* RPE* eine ADT erhalten haben. Deinem Profil entnehme ich eine deutlich abweichende Therapie-Historie.

Der Zeitpunkt für eine Therapie im Sinne einer frühen kontinuierlichen 2-jährigen ADT, so wie ich sie verstehe, ist bei dir mit einem Behandlungsbeginn Ende 2015 ohnehin verstrichen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

meine Aussage basierte auf dem Ersten Rat (7.5): "Es werden hierfür im wesentlichen die Wirkstoffe Bicalutamid, Flutamid und Ciproteronacetat eingesetzt; der Standard heute ist allerdings das am besten wirkende, aber von den drei Genannten auch teuerste Bicalutamid ..."

Also wenn Bicalutamid besser wirkt als Flutamid, dann sollte eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamid auch besser wirken. Der Erste Rat empfiehlt, so wie ich das lese, auch Bicalutamid statt Flutamid für eine ADT3 (7.5.3).

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

Du hast Recht, aber ich werde wohl keine Studie finden, die genau auf mich passt. Ich würde die NanoKnife Operation (war eine Totalablation) hinsichtlich der Beseitigung des Tumors mit einer RPE gleichsetzen. Nach der Operation habe ich ja noch sieben Monate ADT gemacht und dann - so interpretiere ich es - auf eine intermittierende ADT umgestellt. Heute, nach dieser Studie, hätte ich wohl die ADT nicht unterbrochen. Jetzt muss ich entscheiden, wann ich mit der ADT wieder beginne. Ich werde damit wohl nicht so lange warten wie ich ursprünglich vor hatte und vielleicht ADT2 machen. Wenn man keine Symptome hat, fällt es einem schwer wieder mit einer ADT zu beginnen.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Also wenn Bicalutamid besser wirkt als Flutamid, dann sollte eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamid auch besser wirken. Der Erste Rat empfiehlt, so wie ich das lese, auch Bicalutamid statt Flutamid für eine ADT3 (7.5.3).
> Georg


Danke Georg.

----------


## rolando

Sorry - lieber Georg, 

ich schätze deine Beiträge als sachlich und fundiert, aber deine Gleichsetzung der Wirksamkeit eines anerkannten Therapieverfahrens (RPE) mit der eines experimentellen Vorgehens (IRE), noch dazu in deinem Fall bei mindestens grenzwertigen Indikationskriterien für eine IRE, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Die Ipsen-Studie ist ausgelaufen:

https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...-utility-scale

Fachinfo zu Pamorelin:

https://ipsen-pharma.de/websites/IPS...la_1125_mg.pdf

Fachinfo zu Eligard:

https://www.fachinfo.de/pdf/008376

Nachfolgend alle weiteren Studien im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs:

https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...=Prostatakrebs

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

 auch ein als experimentell eingestuftes Verfahren kann wirksam sein. Nach  der NanoKnife-Operation wurde ein PSMA PET/MRT gemacht und dies zeigte keinen Tumor mehr  in der Prostataloge. Dieses Jahr wurde bei einer TURP vom Körper noch nicht  abgebautes Gewebe entfernt und histologisch untersucht  kein Tumor.

 Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Roland,
> 
>  auch ein als experimentell eingestuftes Verfahren kann wirksam sein. Nach  der NanoKnife-Operation wurde ein PSMA PET/MRT gemacht und dies zeigte keinen Tumor mehr  in der Prostataloge. Dieses Jahr wurde bei einer TURP vom Körper noch nicht  abgebautes Gewebe entfernt und histologisch untersucht  kein Tumor.
> 
>  Georg


Moin Georg,

das ist erfreulich! Aber woher kommt denn nun lt. Deinem Profileintrag vom 30.05.17 der PSA-Wert von 2,40 ng/ml ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> Soweit mir bekannt haben die ADT2 Studien immer mit Flutamide gearbeitet und konnten keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer ADT1 zeigen. Eine Studie die eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide getestet hat kenne ich nicht. Es erscheint mir aber logisch, dass eine ADT2 mit Bicalutamide besser wirkt als mit Flutamide.


Bitte sehr:


Survival among patients receiving combination hormonal therapy: flutamide plus LHRHa _vs_ bicalutamide plus LHRHa. Median follow-up 160 weeks: HR 0.87, 95% CI 0.72, 1.05; _P_=0.15 [1]




> Heutzutage müsste man wohl die ADT2 mit einen LHRH-Analogon + Abiraterone/Prednisone machen"
> Dies ist trotz der ASCO 2017 wohl in der Praxis noch nicht umzusetzen. Der Patient hätte das Abiraterone bei einer ADT2 selbst zu bezahlen, da es erst ab Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz indiziert ist. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Abiraterone/Zytiga kostet einschließlich Prednison rund 50.000 Euro im Jahr. Dies werden nur sehr wenige Patienten aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen.


Ja Georg, das ist absolut richtig. Es wird noch Jahre dauern, bis sich dieses Konzept generell durchsetzt, was aber nicht heißt, dass es heutzutage nicht wirksam wäre. Wer es erstattet bekommt, oder es sich leisten kann, der hat hier eine Möglichkeit die ADT in ihrer Wirksamkeit zu steigern. Die Kosten könnten eventuell gesenkt werden, wenn man statt 4 Kapseln (1000mg) nüchtern pro Tag, nur eine Kapsel (250mg) mit fetthaltigem Essen zu sich nimmt!?




> Wie Konrad beschrieb, hat die frühe ADT bei ihm auch gut gewirkt. Ich tendiere ja dazu den Beginn der ADT hinauszuschieben, allerdings hat mich dieses Studienergebnis schon nachdenklich gemacht


Ja und ein *bisschen träumen darf man auch*. Jetzt bastelt man schon seit 70 Jahren am Androgenrezeptor rum, und es gibt immer noch neue Perspektiven:




> "Targeted therapies" along with the immune checkpoint blockade drugs are changing the landscape for cancer patients. To me, the somewhat surprising thing about these two studies is how great the advantage seems to be when you can truly effectively hit a target early and hard, in this case the AR signaling pathway. It is all the more remarkable that this is a pathway we have now been targeting for over 70 years and there is still more to come. If we can find the right combination of AR targeting and immune modulation, I see no reason why metastatic prostate cancer cant be added to the curable neoplasm list in the near future. Then the question of whether, and how we need to screen will become even more complex. Good news !!


"Gezielte Therapien" zusammen mit den Immun-Checkpoint Blockade Medikamenten verändern die Landschaft für Krebspatienten. Für mich ist es eine etwas überraschende Sache, aus beiden Studien, wie groß der Vorteil zu sein scheint, wenn man wirklich effektiv ein Ziel früh und hart treffen kann, in diesem Fall den AR-Signalweg. Es ist umso bemerkenswerter, dass dies ein Weg ist, den wir jetzt seit über 70 Jahren manipulieren, und es gibt immr noch Neues zu entdecken. Wenn wir die richtige Kombination von auf den Androgenrezeptor gerichteten Therapien zusammen mit einer Immunmodulation finden können, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum in der nahen Zukunft metastatischer Prostatakarzinom nicht in die Liste der "heilbaren Neoplasien" aufgenommen werden könnte. Dann wird die Frage, ob und wie wir ein Screening bräuchten noch komplexer. Gute Nachrichten!!

-------------------------------------------------
[1]: Schellhammer PF _et al._ Clinical benefits of bicalutamide compared  with flutamide in combined androgen blockade for patients with advanced  prostatic carcinoma: final report of a double-blind, randomized,  multicenter trial. Casodex Combination Study Group.

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Andi,

das ist wohl der passende Link: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9301693 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Uli49D

Vielen Dank für die Infos. 
Sehr lesenswert auch die Verweise auf die Studien. 
Da ich mich selber in der Ausgangslage befinde (pT3b, Gleason 9, derzeit schon mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre Bicalutamid) ist das ganze natürlich sehr interessant. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß. Uli

----------

